# Label Printing Problem



## curveball09 (Nov 12, 2009)

I have used this forum to look up solutions to my problems and have been ordering from the sitefor a while but I cant find the info that I need so I have now joined. I am printing some simple labels off of my HP Deskjet 5440 using some avery labels and avery software. I have had no trouble until last night and whenI print the labels it is totally misaligned. My printer is printing the labels almost a half an inch too high on the top. I have the right template and have printed this label before but now all of a sudden it does this. I was wondering if anyone has had this trouble and might know how to fix it. The margins are all fine and if I print the label onto a plain sheet of paper it does it correctly. It is only when I try to print with the label paper.


----------



## Tom (Nov 12, 2009)

This is what I do. I have a HP officejet pro7555. I print on bright white paper. Iuse the "best" printing (high DPI) when printing. I then take that copy to Staples for color copy. (they have laser and ink don't run)
I then cut the prints out ( shipping label 6 to a page) and use a glue stick to adhere to the bottle. No problems and easy to remove.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 12, 2009)

Did you possibly add a new cartridge to your printer? You may have to go in to your printer properties and realign as sometimes this just happens out of the blue or especially when putting a new cartridge in.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 12, 2009)

This happened to me once when I was using a generic label and the top and bottom margins were not the same on the labels. I just had to flip the page around.


----------



## curveball09 (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. I have tried flipping the sides around but it doesnt make a difference. I will keep trying to figure it out. I appreciate the info.


----------



## pelican (Nov 14, 2009)

In your printer maintenance options of the printer software, you can try realigning the print heads.... don't know if that will help but could be worth a try.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 15, 2009)

This problem may continue to get worse. HP printers are known for getting worn rollers in the inkjets after a while. Somewhere in the feed assembly they are starting to get worn smooth or get a buildup of paper dust. This allows the paper to slip on the rollers a bit before feeding it and leads to printing beginning to far up on the paper. At first it only happens on thicker or glossy paper but after a while it will be on all paper. Eventually sheets will stop feeding more all the time. 


To fix it, locate the feed rollers and try cleaning them carefully of all dust. You want a slightly rough feel to them, not hard and glossy.


I'm not sure if this is your problem in this case, but it could be worth checking out.


----------



## Joanie (Nov 15, 2009)

An alcohol swab or a piece of paper towel with rubbing alcohol on it will help to clean your rollers.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 15, 2009)

It looks like Joan knows the drill for fixing the rollers also!


----------



## Joanie (Nov 15, 2009)

OR... you could just drink alcohol...then you won't care about your rollers.


----------



## Big Ike (Nov 15, 2009)

Joan said:


> OR... you could just drink alcohol...then you won't care about your rollers.



I'm a Joan fan. My printer was giving me fits, but the alcohol has fixed that.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 15, 2009)

So Ike, did the alcohol fix the printer or just you?


----------



## Tom (Nov 15, 2009)

OH yea !
Do tell LOL !


----------



## Big Ike (Nov 15, 2009)

appleman said:


> So Ike, did the alcohol fix the printer or just you?



Just me!


----------

